# Need 180 details for a new member - not me!



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Please help a new member by providing detail on what the 180 is and how to implement it.

Thanks!!!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Click on the link below my signature titled 'The 180 degree rules'.


----------



## RainbowGirl (Oct 23, 2011)

awww thanks. That is for me! I will be off to read now, there seems to be a lot to take in!


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Good luck RainbowGirl


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

It's official - Morituri is the infidelity bible.
And if I don't get a shave quickly he'll have me hearding sheep.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> It's official - Morituri is the infidelity bible.
> And if I don't get a shave quickly he'll have me hearding sheep.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I feel so..so..old :noel:


----------



## RainbowGirl (Oct 23, 2011)

OK one question...I am in an LDR for large chunks of the year, how does this affect the 180?


----------

